# Forum Rules



## samanthalee

*The Chinese Forum Guideline*

The Chinese Forum is a place for discussions and questions about Mandarin and all other variants of the Chinese language. While all languages are permitted, *we prefer that you use Mandarin or English whenever possible.*

1. You may use other languages sparingly to *help answer a question.*

2. If the *thread starter* cannot follow a discussion in Mandarin, please post in English (or another language, if applicable).

3. Please do not overwhelm the thread starter with too much information. Above all, make sure that the thread starter has received *an adequate and appropriate reply.*

4. As a rule, you should write in standard Mandarin. Clarifications of vernacular or regional variants should be marked as such.

*Highlights o**f The WR Forums' Rules *

Although getting familiar with these rules would enable new members to participate in the forum's activities without problems. The following are some highlights worth paying extra attention for a sure-footed start:

*About Asking Questions*
Rule #1.                               Look for the answer first. Check the WordReference dictionaries if available (see the resources post for some online Chinese dictionaries) or use the forum's search function (top right corner of a page).

Rule #2. Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each of them.

Rule #3. Be clear: Thread title 

Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question (avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new", "Help!" and the like). 
If your question is about a dialect or other non-standard linguistic varieties, please indicate that in the title of your thread. Follow the format *Language: Word/Phrase/Query*. For example, "Cantonese: what time is it?” and not "How do you say 'what time is it' in Cantonese?"
Rule #3. Provide context: Provide an example sentence to show the context, whenever possible. Additional comments on the application for technical terms are strongly suggested.

Rule #5. If you want help with a school assignment, you are required to do your own work first. Then, and only then, may you post it with a request for help with specific doubts. According to Rule #2, it is required that you open a new thread for each specific question you have.

*About Replying*
Rule #2. Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread. If you wish to talk about a related subject, open a new thread.

Rule #2. Don’t use the forum as a chat board (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature if you want to send a personal message to another forum member

*About Personal Attacks and Ancient Feuds*
Rule #9. Please keep your language clean and decent. This includes personal inflammatory language as well as obscenities. 

Rule #10. Personal attacks on other members will be removed. Any post that disparages, denigrates, or degrades groups of people, cultures or nations may be deleted if it is not strictly and clearly related to the topic in the title of the thread. Any offensive remarks may, at the discretion of the moderators, be removed. The rules of common courtesy and decency shall be applied at all times. 

*For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules*

*Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.* 

-----------------------------------------------

If you have further questions please post them in the Comments and Suggestions Forum or send a private message (PM) to the moderator.

*Use the Report feature* (below each post), if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.


----------



## samanthalee

Please note (Rule 4):

*No audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.*

Please only request approval of audio/video content that definitely has value for language learners here at the site. Also, please understand that some moderators are unable to visit many of the video sites because they connect from work and their employers forbid them from visiting such sites.

All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links.  Please ask first.


----------



## xiaolijie

*Rule 3: Be clear and provide context*

I would request that when posting a question on a specific word or phrase in Chinese or English, please provide as much context as you can to help other users to help you more effectively. Giving the context may be as simple as stating when and where you've heard the word or phrase, whether it comes with something else before and after? Even just the sentence with the word/ phrase in it would minimizing the time people have to spend on guessing the context and providing the wrong answers. The reason is very simple: _depending on the context, the equivalents in the target language can be very different_. 
*As an extension of Rule 3, we don't do research questions*. Research questions for our purposes are open-ended questions, questions on theoretical issues or questions soliciting opinions. Interesting as they are, they are out of the forums scope and will be deleted.


*Rule 5: Strict limits on translation and homework help. No proofreading.*

Since WordReference (WR) is associated with dictionary making (see the number of dictionaries available in the forum search box), topics and questions that WR forums are most likely to entertain are those associated with dictionaries such as meanings and usage of words and phrases, and not those associated with translation of passages, proofreading, teaching & learning methods, etc. Therefore, to make sure that the topic you're going to post is within the scope of the forum, it may be useful to ask yourself whether the topic is generally within the scope of a language dictionary.


----------

